# Objekt  plastisch hervorheben



## Senfdose (20. März 2004)

Winziges Problem  hab heut ein Foto von einer Pflanze gemacht möchte aber das, das Bild etwas plastischer  wirkt wenn jemand eine Idee hat bin ich sehr  dankbar.



Gruß Senf


----------



## extracuriosity (20. März 2004)

Wie ganau meinst du das? Sollen bestimmte Bildteile plastisch erscheinen, oder soll das ganze Bild an den Kanten plastisch gemacht werden?


----------



## Senfdose (20. März 2004)

also die vorderen Blätter sollen etwas hervorgehoben werden ! so das das Bild nen räumlichen Charakter bekommt !


----------



## extracuriosity (20. März 2004)

Blätter mit dem Lasso markieren, Auswahl umkehren, Sättiging veringern, Gaußscher Weichzeichner...voilla


----------



## extracuriosity (20. März 2004)

Hier nochmal ein bisschen mehr weichgezeichnet.


----------



## Senfdose (21. März 2004)

Danke das wars !


----------

